# Myth Folding Saw



## mdhall (Jan 17, 2013)

I’ve always had a Gerber saw in my hunting bag but my previous one succumbed to fate of a desperate man on a hunting trip last year. I needed a branch on the tree next to my stand gone and I couldn’t reach it from my stand. My idea was to saw down a young sapling and zip-tie my folding saw to the end of it and use it as a pole saw. This worked great until I pinched the saw in the branch and bent the blade until it broke. I got the limb down and my saw back, but it was missing an inch off the end of the blade.

This year I added the Gerber Myth folding saw to my hunting pack and I don’t see how any hunter could go without one. A tree with numerous branches is impossible to climb in a climbing treestand without a saw. Tiny little limbs will be the death of you if you think green oak branches are easy to snap with your hands. The Gerber Myth saw is the nominal size for a cargo pocket or side pocket on a hunting pack. The blade locks closed and open, and requires you to push the button in order for it unlock. This will prevent any accidental openings and closings that could injure your fingers. It has a really grippy handle that was easy to hang on to even with gloves on a windy, cold morning in the 2012 Georgia deer season.

The 6 3/4â€³ SK5 carbon steel blade has coarse and fine teeth. They say this makes it idea for bone and wood. I haven’t tried it yet on bone, but it made short work of the numerous limbs I had to cut while climbing both oak and pine trees in a Summit Viper and Ole’ Man Multi-Vision Climbing deerstand. The only real qualm I had with this saw is it didn’t include a sheath so I could permanently attach it to my stand. This isn’t that big of a deal because It easily fits in my pants pocket, but it’s just something to think about.


----------

